# شرح برنامج Solidworks 2015 بالعربي كاملا



## enghesham2014 (2 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اقدم لكم اليوم كورس 
Soldiworks 2015 
كاملا من تسجيلي 
نأمل من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا 
اليكم رابط الفيديوهات 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLywQASI2kjdKs-z8uKeikbsnJSdkuTMdk

​​​​


----------



## الرجل الانيق (6 مارس 2015)

كيف ارسمها بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس هشام شرح مبسط ورائع


----------



## حسن الكردى (8 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخى


----------

